# Event Costing



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

We are working on bidding a large regional softball tournament with 50-60 teams in July which should mean 1500-1800 people in attendance.

In figuring my quote I am using a base point of 600 shirts with the following cost going into pricing: production cost (tee, printing cost), labor for both production & event staffing, credit card fees, spoilage (left overs), motorhome rental (July in Texas can be brutal).

Now for my questions:

1) What should I offer the league for commission? Initial thought is 15%.

2) Am I missing any cost other than what to pay the league in the above items?

3) Is $ 20.00 per tee with full color prints on both sides reasonable? 

Any thoughts/suggestions in calculating this bid will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## BidGuru (Aug 26, 2007)

Larry,
A good start in getting the costs.
But there are more questions.
50-60 teams, each with a different design on one or both sides?
Or the same design on all shirts?
that is either 10 screens to do the work or 50 screens, or more!

Individual Names and or numbers?

when you say full color, are you doing 4 color process, or lots of spot colors?
If you don't know how many people will buy the shirts, you might consider doing iron-ons, and press them there.
that way you can buy extra shirts, and return them after the event.
A good iron-on image and a good press, will look great.


You can take the cost of the shirts X a reasonable markup, 15% to 20% markup
Plus the hours to print X hourly rate
Plus the hours to layout X hourly rate
Plus overhead
Plus commission (paid to the salesperson OR yourself)
Plus ink and screen costs.

Good luck getting the job, sounds great.
Steve


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Steve

Two designs on 2 different shirts. Tournament logo on the front and listing of all teams on the back. There will be 5-6 colors on the front and up to 4 on the back. We will either use transfers or dtg (havent decided yet).

My main concern is what to offer the league as a commission for having the booth.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

15% to 20% to the host is not out of line.....

But who are you bidding for?....Are they going to order 600+ shirts or do you need to tell them what you will sell shirts for? Sometimes competition for events like this is "silly" and shirts sell for 10.00 or less....What kind of history does the event have as far as previous sellers?


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Royce- I just noticed I used the word bidding, we are not bidding we have the job. My initial thought is to run 600 shirts as stock if you will and then fill-in as needed. We are looking at dtg and transfers as options (we own a neoflex and have a source for having them printed on a aeeon).

I agree 15-20% is not out of line. I am thinking $ 20.00 per shirt and this is a regional tournament that is hosted by one of 6 states every year, so I am not sure of the history but will see what I can find out.

Thanks


----------

